# S: Broke my Babe wheel



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Yesterday. 

Supposed I could order that broken wood thing. But it might be a bitch to fix myself as it appears to be quite firmly glued in. I'm afraid i would booger it up. When I feel up to it, I'll contact the manufacture and see how much they will charge to fix it. Maybe I can just send the wheel and and that back post section that its supped to be attach to Or cut my losses and sell it for parts if I can.

????????????


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Can you post a photo?


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

desireeross said:


> Can you post a photo?


Oops, forgot the add attachment step. ????


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

That's basically what the wheel spins on? Couldn't hurt to try to fix it, and if that doesn't work, then send it back for them to do.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

It looks like it can be tapped out use a flat head screw driver and tap out with a hammer lightly. I'm sure they sell the parts.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

mama879 is right, it's just a dowel, pound it on thru (another dowel is the best thing to push it thru) and then put a new one in.... minutes to fix.


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

If you heat that with a hair dryer the glue should loosen enough for you to get the broken bits out.


----------



## Teardrop (Oct 23, 2011)

Or you could drill it out, carefully, starting with a small drill bit and continue with up sizing.


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

You can do it, wordancer, we know you can!


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

Oh no. Hope you can fix it.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

gardenpoet said:


> You can do it, wordancer, we know you can!


Thanks everyone for all the encouragement . I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## JuneB (Oct 10, 2014)

I m sure you can order a new dowel. Look at the booklet that came with it looks like a plastic washer that can be tapped out.How sad they used a wooden dowel on plastic they should have at least used a metal pin. Poor design. But you ll love her more when she's fixed


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

JuneB said:


> Poor design. But you ll love her more when she's fixed


Bet they didn't expect someone (like me) to knock down the wheel that was perched on boxes four feet off the floor. Then try to fixed the slightly canted wheel, by applying pressure to the same without thoroughly checking out the situation for other potential ways to fix it. In other words they didn't dummy proof the wheel/design! Plus I didn't know that I was that strong. Crack, snap! ????????????????

So I took a closer look and see that the dowl is held onto the back post with a screw and I'll need to take the footmen off to reach the inside of that plastic washer that is holding the other broken piece. I emailed the place that makes these wheels and wait until I hear from them

BTW, the wheel's name is Babyboo. Too cute...eh?


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

wordancer said:


> Bet they didn't expect someone (like me) to knock down the wheel that was perched on boxes four feet off the floor. Then try to fixed the slightly canted wheel, by applying pressure to the same without thoroughly checking out the situation for other potential ways to fix it. In other words they didn't dummy proof the wheel/design! Plus I didn't know that I was that strong. Crack, snap! ????????????????
> 
> So I took a closer look and see that the dowl is held onto the back post with a screw and I'll need to take the footmen off to reach the inside of that plastic washer that is holding the other broken piece. I emailed the place that makes these wheels and wait until I hear from them
> 
> BTW, the wheel's name is Babyboo. Too cute...eh?


Yes, that is too cute a name. ???? You will be able to fix Babyboo in no time.


----------



## patinthehat (Apr 25, 2014)

If it turns out the dowel is not glued in but has simply swollen tight, try putting on some oil of wintergreen, wrap in plastic and wait a week or two.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Very cool info.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Well the little part is on the way. Of course I'm out of state for the next 2 or 3 weeks. But it will be waiting for me when I get back. ????


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

:sm24: :sm24: you'll be happy to get it fixed


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

Glad to hear.


----------

